# Not sure what to make of this



## Rainman (Dec 2, 2010)

So, I'm new to this whole DP/DR situation. I've been experiencing it for a month straight after experimenting with marijuana, and a month to most of you is like peanuts. But I've showed a lot of improvement since the beginning of the month, I've lost all my anxiety I believe. I'm not anxious anymore, and now these days there are periods when I feel like my derealization is completely gone, but then it comes back later in the day. I'm not sure whether to say I'm reaching a point of complete recovery in only one month, or if I've just hit a point of co-existence, as before it was nearly unbearable.

Anyways, it comes and go's through out the day and I'm afraid to say that I'm getting better so fast because I don't want to get disappointed if it's still hanging over me by next December. Should I see this as a sign of recovery? Or do you think it's just at a bearable level now?

(One more question: If accepting and not worrying yourself about DP/DR is suppose to help you get rid of it, then how come so many people have for years?)

Thanks


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Sounds like you are indeed recovering. Usually cases where people get it from pot and don't have any trauma linked to it tend to recover quickly. It sounds like this is the case for you but a word to the wise, don't smoke pot again or do other drugs because you can and probably will trigger another episode and there is no telling how long the next one will last.

The reason people have dp for years is usually linked into some kind of massive trauma, mental illness, or physiological issue with that person. I've seen people on here who never move past the inital "freak out" phase. They are years into it and still spend every day in the dark going "I FEEL SO UNREAL I'M GOING TO DIE AHHHHHH!!". Those also are people who just don't recover because they choose to keep sending the "threat" signal to their own minds.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 2, 2010)

Appreciate the reply, makes a lot of sense.









Totally done with drugs, they don't seem to work for me anymore, lol. I would still like to drink occasionally though, but I'm afraid to drink again because I don't want to aggravate the derealization.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 2, 2010)

As an update: I've reach the point of undeniable improvement. I still have it though, but I haven't felt this real in a month. For some reason I get it real bad when I get nervous (Got anxiety after reading a short story about pot







That's not right). Anyways, biggest complaint I have is that I'm getting incredibly sleepy lately, even after a good 8 hour sleep. Not sure if that normal.

Also, I've been taking fish oil and one a day vitamins, not sure if that's got anything to do with my improvements, but I'd like to think so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

The important thing is to know that these feelings, as weird as they are, are not uncommen or unheard of. In fact they are quite normal. Do not be alarmed!
And if you're sleepy, sleep.
It's how we recharge.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 2, 2010)

Phantasm said:


> The important thing is to know that these feelings, as weird as they are, are not uncommen or unheard of. In fact they are quite normal. Do not be alarmed!
> And if you're sleepy, sleep.
> It's how we recharge.


Thanks Phantasm, it seems like that's the easiest thing to forget.

Seems like today I was just dissociated, and I lacked the "unreal" feeling. I take it as a good sign. I'll continue to post updates of my thread regardless if no one replies.

I've completed a week of fish oil and no difference, I think. Maybe it's just subtle.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 2, 2010)

Today was a beacon of hope on my recovery. I practically relapsed a few days earlier when the 2 year old I live with woke me up every 15 minutes in the night. Thought I'd never feel good after that. However, I got out and worked today and went on a date with a girl, and surprise, surprise, I'm not good with relationships.

Down side is my memory is still shit, I have little sense of time, and I always feel fuzzy and spaced out. All in all, I live for the moment pretty well. Don't try to ask me what I did today at work, it would take me a solid 4 minutes of good thinking to recall the small stuff. Is that normal? Maybe I shouldn't question that. Reply if you experience this too.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 2, 2010)

Whoa! No idea what's happening to me today. I woke up and within an hour my hearted started going off like a jack rabbit. I had to lay down and try to nap until I was able to slow down my anxiety. Today felt like another step backwards. It's making me worried that there is something wrong with me long term, I hope I don't have to go through this again. I'm incredibly lethargic and spaced out right now. God help me, I don't know what's going on.

Hoping for a better day after this.


----------



## belldellyxyz (Dec 20, 2010)

When I add a document to my Web page, which can be used as I would want, but it is like the appearance of a word processor page. I look forward to stretch to fit the entire contents of web pages, rather than the gadget, or whatever, but leave the fixed width page. This is all a work around the name of page-level permissions. I search for old articles, everybody seems to have no difficulty in doing this.


----------

